# Can Beardies eat honeydew melon?



## silky_smooth (Jan 1, 2009)

A bit of a random question but I wondered if my Beardies would be ok if I gave them some melon? I looked it up on the food chart that was posted on here a while ago, but melon wasn't mentioned. 

Cheers guys :flrt:

Kim xx


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

A little bit of melon here and there is a great treat


----------



## silky_smooth (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

My 2 love melon as a treat


----------



## silky_smooth (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, they look happy now and my female is digging in like she's never seen food before!!:2thumb:


----------

